# أول موقع مجانى يدعم كل العرب اللى عايزين يحققوا حلم الحصول على شهادة محترف إدارة المشروعات pmp



## adham.maged (18 أغسطس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]إخوانى,[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الموقع به العديد من المواد اللى ممكن تساعدك كتير عشان تحقق حلمك و تاخد شهادة محترف إدارة المشروعات من أهمها:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- بيوفر ليك امتحانات مجانية على كل فصل بتذاكره و الحقيقة اسئلة الامتحانات مشابهة لحد كبير أسئلة الامتحان الحقيقى و كمان الاسئلة متوفرة بالمساعدة العربية عشان تساعد كل طالب عربى و دى أول مرة تحصل.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- شكل الانترفيس بتاع الامتحان مشابه لحد كبير الانترفيس الحقيقى اللى بتمتحن عليه الامتحان النهائى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- اللى اعد الامتحانات و القائمين على الموقع همة مجموعة من الحاصلين على شهادات دولية فى إدارة المشروعات.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- متاح 24 ساعة و ممكن تمتحن من أى مكان.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- وحاجات تانية كتير هتعجبك أكيد.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هنا الموقع: [/FONT]​ www.pmvirt.com​ [FONT=&quot]بالتوفيق و عليك بعلو الهمة فإنها رأس الأمر [/FONT]​


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخ ادهم بصراحة الموقع كتير مفيد و ان متابع كل مواضيعك


----------



## emofleh (21 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks Adham


----------



## i b r a h i m (21 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر لك و جاري التصفح للموقع


----------



## sh2awaa (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا موقع جميل و جارى تصفح الموقع


----------



## adham.maged (24 أغسطس 2011)

يا أخوة دا واجب على جميعنا الان أن ننشر الخير و نعمم الفائدة


----------



## abosalah1 (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adham.maged (25 أغسطس 2011)

ها الموقع أعجبكم ؟


----------



## omer0017 (25 أغسطس 2011)

الموقع لم يعمل معى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## adham.maged (27 أغسطس 2011)

أخى Omar0017

عنوان الموقع: www.pmvirt.com
لو لم يعمل معك برجاء كتابة pmvirt على اى محرك بحث google or yahoo سوف يظهر لك أدخل الموقع فى صفحة الproducts واختار من الpackages المقدمة و اللى بعد كدة كله بسيط و سهل وجدا

لو عندك مشكلة من نوع تانى ممكن توضح أكتر طبيعة المشكلة بالظبط؟؟ و احنا فى الخدمة.


----------



## adham.maged (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انتظروا موضوعى القادم فى مفاجأة


----------



## helpthem (4 سبتمبر 2011)

salam aleikoum
what's the subject
thinks


----------



## adham.maged (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عرفت أخى helpthem ما هو موضوعى القادم ؟ أتمنى ذلك .


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا عرفت أخى أدهم بصراحة حاجة تحفة و سوف انتظر المزيد من هذه المفاجئات


----------



## adham.maged (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يزيد


----------



## adham.maged (11 سبتمبر 2011)

انتظروا مفاجأتى القادمة أيضا............................


----------



## دعيج (15 سبتمبر 2011)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## adham.maged (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك دعيج و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghalighali (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير.......thank you


----------



## khaze (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## adham.maged (27 سبتمبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب إخوانى ghalighali و khaze. انتم الذين تستحقون الشكر من أجل تفاعلكم و تعليقاتكم.


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل سيقدم الموقع Packages تانية غير الWhite Package؟*


----------



## amrtata (30 سبتمبر 2011)

هو مش راضى بتحمل ليه ..؟


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ما الذى لا يريد أن يحمل اخى ؟
الموقع يعمل بنجاااااااااااااااااااااااااح
www.pmvirt.com


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## adham.maged (3 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى يزيد ما أعلمه انهم سوف يقومون Packages أخرى و لكنهم لم يعلنوا عنها بعد. و لا أدرى تحديدا متى سيقومون بتنزيلها.


----------



## adham.maged (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك أنت أخى *الظفيري* على تعليقك و اهتمامك


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ..

علمت ان هناك اسطوانة اسمها fast track بها 2000 سؤال تقريبا مماثلة للامتحان من Rita .. هل يعلم أحد عن هذه الاسظوانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (5 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى أدهم,
أشكرك على المجهود المتميز فى دعم موقعنا عن طريق هذا الموضوع و كذلك أشكر جميع الأخوة و الأخوات الذين شاركوا فى هذا الموضوع و سوف أكون سعيد جدا أن أجيبكم عن أى استفسار أو سؤال يدور فى عقل أى أخ يريد أن يصبح محترف إدارة مشروعات سواء من خلال هذا المنتدى المتميز أو عبر موقعنا على الانترنت.

حظ سعيد و بالتوفيق للجميع
محمد واكد


----------



## Yazeed.abdelrahman (6 أكتوبر 2011)

واضح ان حضرتك فعلا مدير موقع pmvirt أنا بصراحة لا أصدق أن حرضرتك موجود بيننا . فأما من اشد المعجبين بهذا الموقع و هذا المجهود الرائع المبذول فيه جعله الله فى ميزان أعمالكم.
فى الحقيقة أن أود أن أنتهز هذه الفرصة فرصة وجودكم بيننا و أود أن أطرح عليكم بعض الأسئلة التى تخص شهادة الPMP و اعتقد أن كثير من أعضاء المنتدى لديهم أسئلة كثيرة بخصوص هذا الموضوع.
فهل حضرتك تمانع لو أنشأنا موضوع منفصل خاص بهذا الشأن ؟
أملين منكم حسن الاستجابة لهذا المطلب 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بصراحة مش فاهم اوى الموضوع يا ريت تساعدونى فيه امتحانات المفروض امتحنها الفترة دى انا لسه مسجل فى الموقع ومش عارف حاجة ومش معايا كتب ولا محاضرات ... اعمل ايه يا صاحب الموضوع من فضلك ؟؟


----------



## zuhair96 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مفيش حد يجاوبنى خالص عن اسئلتى ؟؟!!!!


----------



## adham.maged (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أهلا أهلا أهلا بك باشمهندس محمد واكد بصراحة أنا مش مصدق انك هنا معنا فى هذا المنتدى المتميز و أيضا ممن علقوا على موضوعى !! هذا فخر لى !! بجد .

أسمح لى أنا من موئيدين فكرة الأخ يزيد أن نقوم بفتح موضوع جديد لكى تجيب كل من لديه أى استفسار عن شهادة الpmp أو شهادة الcapm و هذا بإذن الله سوف يفيد الجميع غاية الإفادة.

و أنا على يقين أنك سوف تكون سعيد بهذا الاقتراح
أتمنى و أنتظر من PMVIRT كل ماهو جديد و رائع


----------



## adham.maged (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أخى احمد سكولز سوف ننشئ الموضوع الجديد بإذن الله بعد موافقة المهندس محمد واكد و إن شاء الله سيكون هو أقدر و أجدر من يجيبك على كل ما تريد أن تعرفه و تسأل عنه.


----------



## Mohamad_Waked (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا إخوانى الاعزاء

أخى أدهم و أخى يزيد بارك الله فيكم ليس عندى أى مانع مطلقا بل أرحب بهذه الفكرة فبرجاء إعلامى فور فتح الموضوع الجديد

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## Emad shabaik (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر الفاروق (13 أكتوبر 2011)

هايل..... لك خالص شكري واحترامي.


----------



## adham.maged (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يا عماد و شكرا ليك يا عمر و أتقدم بشكر خاص للأخ محمد واكد عن قبوله دعوتنا


----------



## adham.maged (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جارى التنفيذ و أتمنى من الأخ عمر الفاروق أن يثبت الموضوع الذى سنقوم بإنشاءه


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alamireid (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medo_2010 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شاكرين ومقدرين مجهوداتكم


----------



## adham.maged (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله جميع الأخوة و الأخوات خيرا على تعليقاتهم و شكرهم و أحب أن أنوه على انه تم فتح موضوع جديد لكل من لديه سؤال خاص بال PMP و فيه نستضيف المهندس محمد واكد مدير موقع PMVIRT و شكرا

رابط المناقشة : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=290833


----------



## sniper21 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adham.maged (25 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا أخى sniper21 و شكرا لك على تعليقك و مرحبا بك معنا


----------



## salahgap (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adham.maged (30 أكتوبر 2011)

لا شكر على واجب أخى صلاح و اتمنى ان تكون استفدت حقا


----------



## adeb11 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر ا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا التواصل الممتع والمفيد


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على ما قدمته


----------



## adham.maged (12 نوفمبر 2011)

أنا سعيد غاية السعادة بردود الأخوة و أشكركم جميعا على دعمكم المثمر و البناء


----------

